# Taken



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Film 4 @ 21:00 :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

was on awhile back and a thread on here, top film imho


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Great film but gets a bit toooo carried away at the end.
Like the bit with the two nails though.
I would do that if anyone took my daughter I can guarantee that!!:devil:
Brain on the sofa and enjoy the spectacle!!
Ming the easily pleased.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

We saw it at the cinema. Good film


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Dont waste 1.5 hours of your life watching it.

A much better idea isto fall asleep just after the opening titles, thus saving vital energy and prolonging your life further. A VIZ top tip there

I thought it was ridiculous and cemented my thoughts on Neeson's acting ability (or lack of). Stick to "Boys' Own Comic" and you'll be much happier. :doublesho

In my opinion, I must add. :tumbleweed:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh shut up Cloverleaf :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

SarahAnn said:


> Oh shut up Cloverleaf :lol::lol::lol::lol:


I cant, I'm too busy laughing at your great Ebay profit making exercise. :lol:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not a fantastic film, but not bad at all. Have to say though, it does have one great line:

*SPOILER WARNING*

"I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for ransom, I can tell you I don't have money. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you let my daughter go now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you."

Love it.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I cant, I'm too busy laughing at your great Ebay profit making exercise. :lol:


oh that hurt :lol:

He hasn't paid yet. Hopefully, he wont have seen that it's local collection only or arrange your own courier


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Dont waste 1.5 hours of your life watching it.
> 
> A much better idea isto fall asleep just after the opening titles, thus saving vital energy and prolonging your life further. A VIZ top tip there
> 
> ...


agree 100%

i love the bit where he knew it was the fella who he spoke to on the phone :lol: incredible.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

SarahAnn said:


> oh that hurt :lol:
> 
> He hasn't paid yet. Hopefully, he wont have seen that it's local collection only or arrange your own courier


Sorry..............Cringe!


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

silverback said:


> agree 100%
> 
> i love the bit where he knew it was the fella who he spoke to on the phone :lol: incredible.


See...................

It's rubbish! Pure Corn - in *our * opinions!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Excellent Film, Cloverleaf and silverback are no longer allowed opinions : :lol: All opinion making revoked untill further notice


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Got this on DVD. Love it!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

It's a no brainer, quite literally. Just sit back and watch the action, I love it and think it's a good way to escape reallity for a while.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

It's a great film but I hate it when they repeat the same film for about 6 months every few weeks.

Braveheart on C4!


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

CupraElliott said:


> It's a great film but I hate it when they repeat the same film for about 6 months every few weeks.
> 
> Braveheart on C4!


Braveheart....................another pile of tish! 

It gets worse! :tumbleweed:


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

well watched it for the 4th time last night love it. 

I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for ransom, I can tell you I don't have money. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you let my daughter go now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

tom-coupe said:


> well watched it for the 4th time last night love it.
> 
> I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for ransom, I can tell you I don't have money. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you let my daughter go now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you.


A the risk of being repetitious - that was repetetive, read back.....


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

and agian on film 4 @ 9


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for ransom, I can tell you I don't have money. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you let my porter cable and BOS go now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Well I've set the reminder up to watch in HD this time :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

alexandjen said:


> Well I've set the reminder up to watch in HD this time :thumb:


No!

Drivel in clarity!


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> No!
> 
> Drivel in clarity!


:lol::thumb:

I quite like it though :tumbleweed:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

The daughter constantly running like a loon in the background makes me chuckle every time.


----------

